# more pix



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

she gets very tired from sleeping all day you know!

[attachment=1:2625alq2]lu lu.jpg[/attachment:2625alq2]

[attachment=0:2625alq2]lu lu 2.jpg[/attachment:2625alq2]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww now isn't that adorable!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She looks so sweet  thanks for sharing.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks so cozy, how cute.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

So so cute! xx


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

wow that is really adorable! She looks like she's winking in the first one.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Just beautiful!


----------

